# First Annual Tarheel Herf



## TypeO- (Jan 4, 2006)

I'd like to find out if there is any interest in a NC herf. I believe there are at least six or more of us that live within an hour or two from Raleigh. I'd like to propose a herf in the Raleigh area. It's a fun little town with some nice bars and restaurants as well as an awesome cigar shop. The B&M in town has a smoke lounge, so hanging out there would be an option. 

I'll be returning from the desert sometime during early to mid-May. If you are interested in getting something going, please post here.


----------



## Alpedhuez55 (Dec 16, 2005)

I am going to be in the Morganton area from 4/28 to 5/2. I could try to make it some time during the last weekend in April.


----------

